# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Transliterating Polish into Russian.

## TATY

Is there a general convention on the transliteration of Polish into Russian?

----------


## Wowik

A - А
Ą - Он
B - Б
C - Ц
CZ - Ч
Ć - Ч/ЧЬ/ТЬ
CH - Х
D - Д
DZ - ДЗ/ДЖ
E - Э/Е
Ę - Эн
F - Ф
G - Г
H - Г
I - И/Ь
J - Й
K - К
L -ЛЬ
Ł - Л
M - М
N - Н
Ń - НЬ
O - О

----------

